# Dog found tied to fence in Guildford



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Found while friend was out cani crossing this morning. Seems well socialised but quite skinny. Found in Guildford area. She's currently in a local rescue as suprise suprise RSPCA not interested! ! And friend daren't put her on 7days with the warden. She must have been loved at some point poor girl 

I don't think this girly will be reunited as was clearly abandoned but worth a shot. Please PM me if anyone recognises her


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh how awful, poor dog, but at least where she could be found, its terrible all these dogs being dumped,


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

That is terrible...poor dog.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Makes me so so  that these lovely creatures are treated in this way, I watched the Nottingham news to night and a poor Lurcher was at Nottingham RSPCA starved nearly to death and an old dog at that, I could very easy kill the B.....ds that do this


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just heartbreaking and unnecessary, she looks a real sweetie bless her.
Seems abandoning dogs is happening more and more. Glad your friend got her a rescue place. I would think its likely a case of been tied up and abandoned, you never know though there may be a chance that shes been stolen and then someone has abandoned her. Might be worth putting her on dog lost.

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners


----------

